# What's next after GTR?



## hsb (Aug 19, 2013)

Having owned for year+ I am contemplating switching to something exotic but something more driver involved and looking at options for the near future. 

GTR is a fantastic car although not very spine tingling even at stage 4.5+. Not throwing in the towel yet but open to suggestions for the circa 100k range and not keen on the new model that so many are switching to, same car again.


Open to ideas as so many on here have other cars or have already changed.

Thanks


----------



## m4drx (Mar 14, 2010)

997, 991, gallardo, R8, F430. 

There's a good mix of cars that feel a little more special/exotic but the age of them vs the money they cost is a consideration.


----------



## hsb (Aug 19, 2013)

m4drx said:


> 997, 991, gallardo, R8, F430.
> 
> There's a good mix of cars that feel a little more special/exotic but the age of them vs the money they cost is a consideration.


Gallardo = too dated and not special anymore, Hurracan is way out of price range

R8 = Not special and dated, very old IMO even the V10 + which ive driven

*F430 - now that's something special and I would consider!
*
991 turbo s - could make the budget but are these special or depreciating monsters like their predecessors until now


----------



## zed1 (Aug 13, 2013)

Corvette


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Huracan


----------



## hsb (Aug 19, 2013)

Hurracan = YES PLEASE but way out of budget, 100k max is budget
Covertte = Been there done it with a Z06


----------



## NICKH (Mar 4, 2004)

Z Tune R34?


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

NICKH said:


> Z Tune R34?


Be lucky to find one let alone buy one under £200,000!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

What's next after GTR?

Inadequacy, weakness, despair, spiralling depression and ultimately a lonely death.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

A decent GT3 RS will tingle your spine!


----------



## hsb (Aug 19, 2013)

Miguel - Newera said:


> A decent GT3 RS will tingle your spine!


997 Porker doesn't do anything for me, will always be thinking 991 gt3 if only


----------



## bigkeeko (Nov 27, 2012)

2 wheels?


----------



## hsb (Aug 19, 2013)

bigkeeko said:


> 2 wheels?


Not allowed mate, wife would kill me and I wouldn't survive more than an hour on one.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Going to struggle to beat a stage 4+ gtr for £100k imo but maybe one of these may persuade me


----------



## hsb (Aug 19, 2013)

Very true Terry but not looking for speed when I do change in the future, want a car that makes it eventful driving. Only do 3-4k miles a year max. Fezza F430 is very tempting as all NA fezza's are holding their own and growing in price.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

terry lloyd said:


> Going to struggle to beat a stage 4+ gtr for £100k imo but maybe one of these may persuade me



hubba hubba, nice looking jag!! whats full model name f-type......

GTR not spine tingling at stage 4.5. you must be doing something wrong!! mine tingles at a measly stage 4.


----------



## R0B. (Apr 8, 2015)

It'd have be a Mclaren Mp4 12c for (approx) that budget for me, although maybe too clinical if you're looking at F430s?


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Chronos said:


> hubba hubba, nice looking jag!! whats full model name f-type......
> 
> .


See one the other day looked really not sure my bank manager would agree though


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

I have a gallardo Spyder in manual as well as the Gtr and to be honest the gallardo is a much more exciting and way more towards driver input than the Gtr. 

I love the Gtr but it's so easy to drive and when you hit the higher revs in a na engine the sound is awesome.

I looked at the 430 and yes it's exotic you see way more than the gallardo so in a round about way ferraris are too common lol


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

Stretch a bit and get the Ferrari 599
That v12 will sound immense


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

hsb said:


> 997 Porker doesn't do anything for me, will always be thinking 991 gt3 if only


Manual is better for driver involvement.. so 997 is good.


----------



## SPEEDKING777 (Jul 17, 2014)

Tbh at your price range you wont get anything, so either keep the car or up your budget because at that range they are all kind of " similar " cars and will all have the common problems ie looking dated.

After a GTR as a main i think cars at around 140k+ start to make sense.


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Once MY10 is sold, house is sorted.... i'll be getting back into a R35 with a Litchfield Sport built engine, with 850bhp+


----------



## slapshot (Jan 30, 2016)

hsb said:


> *F430 - now that's something special and I would consider!
> *


You actually need both.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

terry lloyd said:


> Going to struggle to beat a stage 4+ gtr for £100k imo but maybe one of these may persuade me


The investment boat has sailed on the Sagaris, but if you want a driving experience then you'd be hard pressed to beat a TVR. The other T cars are *relatively* pennies too. Could have a play, get bored and sell in a year for no loss.

I'm currently trying to get the right model at the right price to do this...


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

terry lloyd said:


> Going to struggle to beat a stage 4+ gtr for £100k imo but maybe one of these may persuade me


Agreed!! The sagaris is a monster, love that car......... Perhaps the new TVR cosworth collab coming soon will provide something amazing! 

My old man has the F-type, it's an absolute beauty, such a pretty car and sounds epic


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

What about an exige sport? They are an event to drive, are less than half your budget and hold their money as well as the Gtr.


----------



## mcacuk (Jan 18, 2014)

Drove a V8 R8 yesterday and while it was way down on power compared with the GTR it was a totally different experience. Nice build quality. Need to drive the V10 version soon.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Message Dominic1 on here, he has a V10plus and he loves it.


----------



## hsb (Aug 19, 2013)

Johnny G said:


> Message Dominic1 on here, he has a V10plus and he loves it.


New V10+ are above 100k and dropping slowly, could be an option in the future once they drop sub 100.

NA car would be the best bet as nearly all turbo'd cars seem to sound and feel the same these days, even the 911 TS sounds pretty lack in noise. I do love the 430 engine noise. Gallardo's for a top one are out of budget or its higher mileage new models.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

There is only GT-R. Then death. :chuckle:


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Interesting discussion...

What could replace a stage 4 -5 GTR that has a decent boot, back seats and looks like a sports car?????

Is there anything?


----------



## Sam McGoo (Dec 30, 2015)

borat52 said:


> The investment boat has sailed on the Sagaris, but if you want a driving experience then you'd be hard pressed to beat a TVR. The other T cars are *relatively* pennies too. Could have a play, get bored and sell in a year for no loss.
> 
> I'm currently trying to get the right model at the right price to do this...


Is that a Tamora with Sagaris panels? 

I love TVRs but just wish the more modern ones had a v8 option. I've been tempted by a Cerbera 4.5 so many times....but love the look of the Sagaris more.

Found the Tamora a bit underwhelming to drive.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

My friend has a T350 Its ......ummmm interesting


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Sam McGoo said:


> Is that a Tamora with Sagaris panels?
> 
> I love TVRs but just wish the more modern ones had a v8 option. I've been tempted by a Cerbera 4.5 so many times....but love the look of the Sagaris more.
> 
> Found the Tamora a bit underwhelming to drive.


Essentially it is. All the T cars have got the same chassis, but the Sag is lower and wider due to a different location on the pick up points for the wishbones on the chassis.

You can graft on a Sag front and back to a tamora and then make mods to widen the track and lower the ride height to end up with something very close to a real Sag. Unfortunately all the replacement real Sag chassis are now gone.


I went out in a 600bhp ls7 powered Tamora last year, thats 600bhp in less than 1100kg. Scariest thing I've ever been near. Would have killed myself in that.

The Speed 6 in the Tam is only 3.6 so realistically about 300bhp, if you get a good 4.3 conversion it will push out around 400bhp which I personally think is about where you need these cars to be.

Having said that its about a 10k upgrade so you'd be a brave man to take that route instead of shoehorning a LSx in.

Crazy cars. Will never see the like of these things again from new.


----------



## HUGHS1E (Jan 20, 2015)

May cost 10k but has a 100,000mile 5year warranty on the engine, covers track and is transferable


----------



## harryturbo (Jan 24, 2004)

*bike*

get a bike mate
im 62 and still get more of a kick riding my 749r or848 se corse or my aprilia rs250 and of course my track bikes .....knee touching tarmac nothing like it
she wont let me ........dohhhhh 
who's the BOSS grow a pair and get yourself two wheels you will want more and more .....


----------



## hsb (Aug 19, 2013)

harryturbo said:


> get a bike mate
> im 62 and still get more of a kick riding my 749r or848 se corse or my aprilia rs250 and of course my track bikes .....knee touching tarmac nothing like it
> she wont let me ........dohhhhh
> who's the BOSS grow a pair and get yourself two wheels you will want more and more .....


HAHA Bike would be fantastic mate, always an option for the future but probably buy one in the states as it feels safer to ride one there.

Ive seen allot of great info from folks and everyone's right, nothing on par with a GTR in terms of performance for the price range, might be better of just waiting a year and see what the market says about other cars or maybe even just get a mad track toy and enjoy with the kids.

A nice fezza would be perfect for me as im kind of done with all the speed stuff these days. I think Italian exotics are something special indeed as German cars don't do anything (clinical), and Jap cars are well Jap and never change.

Will keep looking though but no rush.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

vxrcymru said:


> Interesting discussion...
> 
> What could replace a stage 4 -5 GTR that has a decent boot, back seats and looks like a sports car?????
> 
> Is there anything?


Depends if you want the rear seats and boot simultaneously.

as avatar shows I went 991.2 turbo S - and am really pleased with it.
No not the - "I've bought some sh*t but will put a brave face on it" pleased, but genuinely delighted currently.

The rear seats and room is better than 997's - you can use them for very occasional adult and certainly little people carrying - when you want space they fold flat and there is quite a bit of room in the back for stuff. As well as the bit in the front too.
I think it looks like a sports car 

It's straight line speed is at least as fast as my MY10 stg 4 was
The PCC brakes are stunning, no fade at all and massive stopping power.
You can really feel the weight difference - especially over the nose.
Turn in and track dynamics are really very good straight out of the box.
Trim and quality of finish is top stuff. You could be in any top german saloon from the interior look and feel.
I get 28 mpg just pottering around and as DD.
Really does excel in both areas as DD or as a performance monster. Equally impressive in both roles.
Carbon Bucket seats we chose are brilliant too. I wasn't sure at first but they were a good call.

I daren't consider depreciation - b'llox to it. lol. Probably keep it and mod it once out of warranty lol.

Anyway, I loved my GTR and do still the concept of them. 
The porker is a worthy replacement. - it bloody well should be for the price, I hear you cry...

all imo of course.


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

not easy.

I sold up and bought a new RS6. Lovely car but just no fun. Sold and bought an RS3 (old one) Very good car loads of cheap fun but old tech and hard a hell. Feels like an old EVO. Deffo more uncomfortable then my GTR.

No car springs to mind as a good alternative the to he GTR.

be interesting to see what you buy


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

hsb said:


> HAHA Bike would be fantastic mate, always an option for the future but probably buy one in the states as it feels safer to ride one there.
> 
> Ive seen allot of great info from folks and everyone's right, nothing on par with a GTR in terms of performance for the price range, might be better of just waiting a year and see what the market says about other cars or maybe even just get a mad track toy and enjoy with the kids.
> 
> ...


Mad track day toy - how about this 300hp 450kgs


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

paulmc said:


> not easy.
> 
> I sold up and bought a new RS6. Lovely car but just no fun. Sold and bought an RS3 (old one) Very good car loads of cheap fun but old tech and hard a hell. Feels like an old EVO. Deffo more uncomfortable then my GTR.
> 
> ...


What next then Paul? ??:chuckle:


----------



## R0B. (Apr 8, 2015)

terry lloyd said:


> Mad track day toy - how about this 300hp 450kgs


That's some serious bhp per ton :thumbsup:


----------



## hsb (Aug 19, 2013)

Ultima GTR anyone?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I had three R35s (MY10, 11 and 14) and then realised to have the one I really wanted meant thowing a ton of money at it and potentially having failures due to power output.
The stock car or modded to low levels is great, but you kind of get used to it. And it just feels heavy.

So in my experience there were three ways to go.

1. Better modern car, which will cost a lot more because the GT-R is a performance bargain.
2. Old school car with less driver aids, so more fun. Although slower.
3. Track day toy for thrills. Road legal ones are good too.

I then went off and inadvertently did all three...

1. My choice for modern with better performance isn't relevant so no point going into it really. It was over the budget suggested in this thread. It wasn't a Porker as I just don't like the brand image which is a personal thing.
Personally I think you need to spend more than £100k to get a better car. Unless you want an older dated one.

2. R32 or R34 Skyline GT-R were my choices for old school fun and good grief they are fun once you turn the power up a little. Manual, sideways on demand, yet great grip and epic fun on track days. Great choice and strong residual values. I am glad I did this.

3. Did a little club level racing for the "track day toy" and while it may be a Ford Fiesta and a Lotus Elan you can't explain how good it is taking part in competitive motorsport, trying to actually outdo other drivers on track, diving up the inside into corners and outbraking them with none of the usual track day rules. With a £100k budget for a car you could easilly pick up a really good read made Honda Civic for £20k and take part in the Civic Cup next year for not much money. Gives you until then to do your race license. And a good budget for a daily.
It really is immense and will blow the excitement of driving an R35 GT-R into the weeds.


----------



## harryturbo (Jan 24, 2004)

*urmmm*

now where did i put that bottomless pit


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

OldBob said:


> Depends if you want the rear seats and boot simultaneously.
> 
> as avatar shows I went 991.2 turbo S - and am really pleased with it.
> No not the - "I've bought some sh*t but will put a brave face on it" pleased, but genuinely delighted currently.
> ...


Well yes I need boot and back seats, we have two young children and the R35 is a weekend car but goes shopping, days out, road trips, weekends away and the odd track day, I can't think of another car that fits the bill!

PS you could almost buy two R35s for the price of a 911 Turbo S


----------



## dtox (Sep 21, 2009)

I understand where people are coming from,

I bought my MY12 GTR stage 2 with 600bhp I got use to it within a month and wanted more power. Now I'm stage 4.25 and didn't really feel much difference between them just the louder turbo spool and the exhaust a lot louder. I guess you just get use to the power. I wonder at what power is safe to say that's enough.

Thing is Stage 5 starts getting costly. Engine, Gearbox, Turbos etc. Is it really worth it


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

john beesla said:


> What next then Paul? ??:chuckle:


You might find this one hard to believe

Ordered a new S3 saloon

Several reasons why. 

1. Cant order a new RS3 until late next year
2. Practical and reasonably cheap to buy 
3. Cheap parts for modding. going tte 525 or EFR 7163 both good for over 500bhp EFR should nudge 600bhp. 550bhp + in a 1500kg car will be interesting and pretty quick.
4. Kids all up and driving no need for big or 2 cars
5. easy for wife to drive
6. under the radar type car
7. latest tech including virtual Dash
8. 7 speed DSG old S3 had 6 speed

See what happens.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

paulmc said:


> You might find this one hard to believe
> 
> Ordered a new S3 saloon
> 
> ...


Think i will unsubscribe from this thread now


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

oh that cut to the bone


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

*The sub 50k club lol*

Short answer for me F-Type V8 AWD coupe in black 

Long answer,

Sold my R35 about 2/3 years ago now as I wanted something a bit more subtle for when I was out on business. 

So went Audi RS6 V10 to start with, quite enjoyed it as it was mapped to about 750hp and was a rocket ship on the straights, but didnt corner well!



So then went for a bit old school fun with its modern day version as a daily, please don't laugh to hard lol to be fair the Stag was a 4L V8 full 4 barrel carb and sounded ace! The S5 was mapped to 493hp 




Then went for a R32GTR 500hp which was ace for driving involvement! 

Went single in the end with it and loved it even more!



Had to sell it to pay for a house extension 

Then went Jag XFR V8 5.0 mapped to about 580-600hp, and it was seriously good fun but seriously twitchy in the wet lol



After a few hairy moments in that I got shut and bought this with a view to doing some honda racing




Now got a sensible daily for a bit!




So what next really fancy an F-Type AWD Coupe in black or might go R35 GTR and an R33GTR for track i.e. back to the start lol


----------



## Rob H (Nov 28, 2015)

rob wild said:


> Short answer for me F-Type V8 AWD coupe in black
> 
> Long answer,
> 
> ...


Get another 32 Rob. Your last one is awesome lol :thumbsup:


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

The new f type awd is the only car turning my head. But it's a long reach to there from my 59 plate r35!


----------



## hsb (Aug 19, 2013)

Some great feedback fella's and really appreciate it.

I think I am have narrowed things down:

Step 1. Keep the GTR and add some stronger turbos. (Previously owned a fully build AMS 12 car so i have an idea what my 4.25 will do with just some bolt on updates).
Step 2. Buy a decent daily driver ie 997 C2S which can be had at decent money or even an F10 M5. I only drive 4k miles max a year in all cars, but gives me something else to get into as I only spend 2 weeks a month in the UK.

Or alternatively, just suck it up and get a Rosso F430 with a Tubi Exhaust and keep my $500 focus as my runaround.


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

hsb said:


> Some great feedback fella's and really appreciate it.
> 
> I think I am have narrowed things down:
> 
> ...


F10 M5 is one of the very few cars I miss. Fantastic car.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

vxrcymru said:


> Well yes I need boot and back seats, we have two young children and the R35 is a weekend car but goes shopping, days out, road trips, weekends away and the odd track day, I can't think of another car that fits the bill!
> 
> PS you could almost buy two R35s for the price of a 911 Turbo S


Indeed - but it's really only depreciation you are paying for. Which is enough


----------



## peegee355 (Jul 23, 2012)

Looking around too.

BMW i8 is the way ahead but never a fan of BMW's and the technology we have now will look very outdated in 2 or 3 years. Test driving one at the weekend though.

Porsche? Just not keen.

Jag 5.0 V8? Really interested in this one but I think it's just too Old School in its approach. Will try and get a test drive though as I love V8s.

Alfa 4C? I need more than 4 cylinders.

My favourite so far? Lotus Evora 400. Test drive on Saturday. Check out some videos, they are LOUD!


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

peegee355 said:


> BMW i8 is the way ahead


I'd be having sleepless nights on the depreciation there, they lose at least £30k in year 1.

Occasionally I have a moment when I look at the mpg on my G55 and think "what the f am I doing spending all this cash on fuel" - then I look at the depreciation that anything else I like is suffering from and realise I'm not as certifiable as I first thought.

The i8 is also a monumental POS imho, don't understand what it's meant to be, should be a £40-50k car new.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Pay attention! There is only GT-R! Then death! :bowdown1:


----------



## lordretsudo (Dec 24, 2011)

The only thing I can (just about) afford that I'd like other than my GTR is an F type, but I need rear seats...


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Rob H said:


> Get another 32 Rob. Your last one is awesome lol :thumbsup:


Hope your enjoying it matey! Freely admit i was devastated watching it drive away! Loved that car!

Yeah think either a R33 (because ill have had the set then lol) or another R32 as a hobby car then either as the daily:-

R35 pro awesome, their fast and reliable con had one

Jag F type awd V8 R coupe pro sound, very raw, great drive con still a handful in the wet, depreciation and only 2 seats

Audi R8 V10 spider manual Pro sound, Manual is great con no back seats, image

997 gen 2 turbo 2011 pdk felt focused, very fast when tuned, seem to hold there money once 4-5 years old, con cost of using main dealers, image?


----------



## jaapio (Mar 11, 2015)

If I would have the money I would really like to get my hands on a McLaren, always loved the look of the 12C, but the reviews have not always been so positive on this car.

Prices have dropped quite a bit for these as well.


----------



## Kenco (Jul 25, 2003)

peegee355 said:


> Looking around too.
> 
> BMW i8 is the way ahead but never a fan of BMW's and the technology we have now will look very outdated in 2 or 3 years. Test driving one at the weekend though.
> 
> ...


Did you test drive the BMW i8? What were your thoughts?


----------



## peegee355 (Jul 23, 2012)

Never got a test drive, BMW dealership cancelled it an hour before it was booked. Did crawl all over the one in the showroom and not impressed. The carbon fibre just looks like plastic in the door surround, the interior is too BMW and the doors look great but are a bugger to get into & out of, plus, easy to get trapped in a car park.

Then test drove the Lotus Evora 400 - sold! Picking mine up next week.


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Gallardo What???

V10 Epic Sound and certainly Spine Tingling 



hsb said:


> Gallardo = too dated and not special anymore, Hurracan is way out of price range
> 
> R8 = Not special and dated, very old IMO even the V10 + which ive driven
> 
> ...


----------



## Kenco (Jul 25, 2003)

peegee355 said:


> Never got a test drive, BMW dealership cancelled it an hour before it was booked. Did crawl all over the one in the showroom and not impressed. The carbon fibre just looks like plastic in the door surround, the interior is too BMW and the doors look great but are a bugger to get into & out of, plus, easy to get trapped in a car park.
> 
> Then test drove the Lotus Evora 400 - sold! Picking mine up next week.


Evora sounds good, still have fond memories of my S1 Elise from 1999!


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

peegee355 said:


> Then test drove the Lotus Evora 400 - sold! Picking mine up next week.


Can I ask, how does the power feel compared to the GT-R? I guess handling and braking is fantastic? Have you driven the flappy paddle model, if so are the gear changes a bit slow or very slow? Thanks!


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

I know this car is out of the price range but...

I was fortunate enough to get a passenger ride for 15 mins around Goodwood circuit yesterday in a 991 GT3 RS and....wow! What a car! Seriously impressed by the interior as soon as I got in it, as soon as we started rolling the feedback was superb, it felt like a go-kart, it sounded awesome and the gearchange was incredible. Such a sharp weapon!

I'm no Porsche fanboy. I bought a 997 Carrera S some time ago and was desperately dissapointed with it and I also hated the snobbery that seemed to come across with the owners. Got rid after six months.

But, the RS felt bloody awesome. Kind of wished I hadn't gone in it now 

Interestingly, the owner has it up for sale but it just won't go. He said there are loads for sale on Pistonheads and he's got his up for £17K less than he bought it for! You couldn't get hold of these for love nor money a while back! He's also got a Speciale (I don't know if I managed to conceal my extreme jealousy) but he's thinking this might be the beginning of the end for the car investment bubble. Mind you, he's also got an Aston GT8 on order.

So, my recommendation is a 991 GT3 RS but you may have to wait a while for depreciation...or you may not?


----------



## peegee355 (Jul 23, 2012)

The Evora did not have that punch that my 600 BHP GTR possesses, but, the Evora was still running in and that power is high up that rev range. Us GTR-ites will just have to get used to less power when we change cars!

Yep, it was the auto version. Seemed to work well and anticipate what I needed from it. Nowhere near as fast as the GTR but it does have the throttle blips on downshifts. Still fast though, that's been vastly enhanced to the previous model. Think it's faster than the manual version judging by some videos I've seen.

Ride quality was vastly superior to my MY12. You knew what the road surface was doing to the car but it never jolted. Steering was sublime, light, delicate and deadly accurate while telling you what was going on.

The noise was huge! Switchable exhaust, no drone that my Stage 1 Y-pipe has. Loved it.


Have to add that although the car is about the same size as the GTR, there is no space inside. Glovebox is only big enough for gloves, only other cubby holes are tiny ones in the door, no cup holders, boot is tiny, rear passenger space is laughable, stereo is not good. Still love it.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Lotus Evora is the same size as the GTR? 

Are you serious?


----------



## peegee355 (Jul 23, 2012)

Seems mad, I know. Evora is wider than the Nissan. Sure, not as high and not as long but nowhere as much as you'd think. I think it shows how good Nissan are at packaging. Mind you, I'd love the know the comparative volumes of the cars


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks for the write up peegee, I wouldn't mind a change for a few months, but I'm in love with the GT-R gear box so would find it very hard going to a slower flappy paddle non-DCT. They seem to be about the same price as GT-R's (16 plates), but I'm thinking if only they were a bit quicker and had DCT, I would probably be a buyer.


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

New RS3 released. It wont be that. Boring. Word is 2017 M5 will be 4WD and 600bhp. I think I have found my new car:thumbsup:


----------



## smoggy12345 (Aug 4, 2013)

R8 V10! ALL. DAY. LONG. 

You say its 'dated' but the year of production is same as GT-R - 2007! That v10 noise is unbeaten for me. The quick Rev...I just love that sound, partnered with an exhaust is EPIC. 

This would be my car of choice if I had the cash but ,unfortunately, I don't. 09 GTR for me. They do seem to be coming down in price a bit now with decent looking examples in at just under £60k....Although I have a 10month old son though and another on the way.....

Would give you £40k+ change as well from your £100k........means u have £40k to do any mods. 

4WD and the v10's can be taken to nearly 600bhp with a map. That's more than plenty....in a car so low as well would probably 'feel' as fast as your Stage 4.5 GTR??

Buying an 09-10 you would barely see any depreciation as well in a year or 2. 

Just my 2p worth! 

Dean.


----------



## acchan (Jul 14, 2015)

My car before a gt-r was an evora my2010, 280 hp, I don't love it, it was a car from 90's in 2015... a lot of trouble, no space inside!!! the boot in a joke!!!
Before the evora I have had an elise and an exige, the best car I have ever had!!!
The evora has a very very good handling but nothing else. Last month I was in aosta with some lotus friend (60 cars) with the gt-r, my wife, my two childer (3 yo and 2 yo) and the double stroller in the boot!!! I enjoied the street like every one with lotus

at the end, I think gt-r is a real supercar/every day family car, lotus evora is a good every day car, buto not a supercar or a family car!!!


----------



## smoggy12345 (Aug 4, 2013)

acchan said:


> My car before a gt-r was an evora my2010, 280 hp, I don't love it, it was a car from 90's in 2015... a lot of trouble, no space inside!!! the boot in a joke!!!
> Before the evora I have had an elise and an exige, the best car I have ever had!!!
> The evora has a very very good handling but nothing else. Last month I was in aosta with some lotus friend (60 cars) with the gt-r, my wife, my two childer (3 yo and 2 yo) and the double stroller in the boot!!! I enjoied the street like every one with lotus
> 
> at the end, I think gt-r is a real supercar/every day family car, lotus evora is a good every day car, buto not a supercar or a family car!!!


This is good to hear!

With a 10month old now and anothe ron the way, he's only going to be 18months old when the next one arrives so definitely going to need a car that can hold 4 + a stroller....I was pretty sure that i'd have to change my car but readign this gives me hope! lol

The OH's car can do accommodate most of the time anyway lol


----------



## E14STO (Aug 20, 2015)

If I was staying sports car it would be the best 911 turbo I could get or a v10 R8.

Otherwise (and likely for me) RS6 with some MRC goodies.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Its hard to replace the GTR given its all round ability..... the car is rapid, practical with its large boot and 4 seats, remarkably the back seats get easier to use as the kids get older/taller as their feet touch the ground! my 11year old is 5ft and he sits in the back behind me (6'3") much more comfortably than my 6 year old sits on the rear passenger side. 

There aren't many cars that tick all the boxes that the GTR ticks, in this price range that holds their value so well, to get anything performance wise you'll have to go a lot higher in the price range.


----------



## lordretsudo (Dec 24, 2011)

Stealth69 said:


> my 11year old is 5ft and he sits in the back behind me (6'3") much more comfortably than my 6 year old sits on the rear passenger side.


How do you manage that?! I am 6'6" and my seat is touching the rear seat. There's no way anyone with legs could sit behind me!


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

lordretsudo said:


> How do you manage that?! I am 6'6" and my seat is touching the rear seat. There's no way anyone with legs could sit behind me!


I just nudge the seat forward a touch....... that and I am an odd shape...... long body and short legs


----------

